# New Cover Art: The Emperor's Gift by ADB



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

A brand new cover art unveiled at Games Day. The Emperor's Gift, the coming Grey Knights novel by Aaron Demsbki-Bowden.










I'm reasonably sure that is the protagonist on the cover, Brother Hyperion, an Interceptor Justicar. For those who haven't read the new GK Codex, an Interceptor is a Grey Knight with a personal teleporter who fulfills a role similar to the Assault Marine.

I'm looking very forward to this series, the Grey Knights are my favourite Imperial Astartes, and my favourite author is writing a new series about them with the new codex. Almost too good to be true. :biggrin:


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*HOLY SHIT!* Cant fugging wait!!!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, I've brought the _Grey Knights Omnibus_ by Ben Counter recently and it's been sitting on my shelf unread, so I guess this will have to keep me interested with the GK until this novel's release.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I used to be interested in grey knights, when I saw the index astartes articles about in the white dwarf, but then they brought the codex out and a lot of the mystery behind them disappeared and now the latest one has pretty much killed my interest in them


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Color me excited.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Not really a fan.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> A brand new cover art unveiled at Games Day. The Emperor's Gift, the coming Grey Knights novel by Aaron Demsbki-Bowden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record, Hyperion's not a Justicar. The tilt plate on his pauldron is artistic license.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Distinctively meh. I am sure the book will be well written, but the cover are is a bit..... childish.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Grey Knights and ADB...this can't go wrong
the only thing now that would make my life complete now is Dan Abnett as the authour of a WS HH novel


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Its a good piece of cover art. Not the best but still cool 

TBF i dont think anything will trump the VoidStalker art work....


----------



## VitalDread (Jan 13, 2011)

sweet!
Any idea when it's coming out?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Where's the artwork for the World Eater book?


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I like the GK, but the covers really sucks, this seems more like the playmobil version of a GK


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

VitalDread said:


> sweet!
> Any idea when it's coming out?


It's still a little bit away. 

Bottom left corner on the poster, 3rd row:
"On sale June 2012"

Also: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/emperors-gift.html


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Not fond of the cover but I'm sure the book will be good.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Might not be Counter, but I'm sure I'll enjoy it.

Wonder what the story is about? Haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Might not be Counter, but I'm sure I'll enjoy it.
> 
> Wonder what the story is about? Haven't seen anything yet.


It is described as leading into the events of the First Armageddon War against Angron and his World Eaters.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

the annoying thing is that the covers made for the night lord series have set the standard really high (that is a good thing), this cover does not live up to that standard, nor does the angron cover for the butcher's nails, the covers do not capture the 40 K essence as the nigh lords series. I understood from ADB his blog that he did not have much to say about the covers, which I think is stupid but hey, I am very very very curious about what ADB is going to brew in the GK book certainly after Ward raped the fluff. probably it will be something like this:
"Angron was shit scared of drago the almight and decided to flee on armageddon in real space, the warp was just nog big enough for Drago and him, there he got into a fight with a lot of GK and was sent back"
we will see


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

piemelke said:


> the annoying thing is that the covers made for the night lord series have set the standard really high (that is a good thing), this cover does not live up to that standard


That might well be cause Jon Sullivan (I presume he made the Night Lord ones) did not make this one. 

Sullivan is the Emperors Gift to us fanboys. That dude is fucking amazing.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The main problem with this cover is that the storm-bolter is half the size of the Grey Knight.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> It is described as leading into the events of the First Armageddon War against Angron and his World Eaters.


Wrong. It takes place a few years before the First War for Amrageddon; ADB would like to follow up with a sequel that takes place on Armageddon. We have no guarantees that this book is a set-up for the next book; it could very well be like _Grey Knights_ and _Dark Adeptus_, pertaining to different events.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

piemelke said:


> I understood from ADB his blog that he did not have much to say about the covers, which I think is stupid but hey, I am very very very curious about what ADB is going to brew in the GK book certainly after Ward raped the fluff.


Sort of. I usually have a huge amount of say in my covers, which is why I'm occasionally disappointed when I don't. 



forkmaster said:


> It is described as leading into the events of the First Armageddon War against Angron and his World Eaters.


Originally, yes. 

But because of the changes, it's now more directly about that, at least in the first draft.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah. Color me corrected, then. My apologies.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> But because of the changes, it's now more directly about that, at least in the first draft.


Alright!


Lord of the Night


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Missed you at Gamesday Aaron, where you there?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Mossy Toes said:


> Wrong. It takes place a few years before the First War for Amrageddon; ADB would like to follow up with a sequel that takes place on Armageddon. We have no guarantees that this book is a set-up for the next book; it could very well be like _Grey Knights_ and _Dark Adeptus_, pertaining to different events.


Well thats kinda what I meant but with fewer words. It takes place before but leads towards a potential sequal about it. Sorry if I confused you. 



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Originally, yes.
> 
> But because of the changes, it's now more directly about that, at least in the first draft.


I stand corrected.  Either way it will be nice to see some action against the Primarchs post Heresy and the Scouring.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Is anybody able to explain what changes have been made to the background story of the Grey Knights in the new codex please?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

ADB is writing a book about the Grey Knights. My balls just exploded from happiness.


----------



## Tywin Lannister (Nov 17, 2011)

This one had passed me by until it appeared in the latest BL email update thingy, but as the Ben Counter GK book is the one that drew me back in to the hobby after a 15 year break I'm very keen to see what ADB does with them.

Looks like a hardback release though...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Tywin Lannister said:


> This one had passed me by until it appeared in the latest BL email update thingy, but as the Ben Counter GK book is the one that drew me back in to the hobby after a 15 year break I'm very keen to see what ADB does with them.
> 
> Looks like a hardback release though...


Its worth it.

I have read TEG. It is worth it.


LotN


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

In case no one noticed this is now for sale on black library and amazon i just brought it cant wait to read it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Aye, just bought my copy too for the kindle  instant reading!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very interested to hear what people think of this book, especially about Hyperion and the Months of Shame.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a question regarding a spoiler I read on another forum


Apparently Logan Grimnar kills "Grand Master Joros". The Chapter Master of the SW kills a GK Grand Master? Or is Joros not a GK?
 
Thanks to anyone who answers


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> I have a question regarding a spoiler I read on another forum
> 
> 
> Apparently Logan Grimnar kills "Grand Master Joros". The Chapter Master of the SW kills a GK Grand Master? Or is Joros not a GK?
> ...





Joros is the Grand Master of the 8th Brotherhood of the Grey Knights. So yeah he's a GK. Makes that scene even more awesome, especially how Grimnar kills the arrogant oathbreaking bastard. :grin:




LotN


----------



## Romolo (Sep 6, 2010)

The identity of who Hyperion was is a real surprise.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Psyched about the book, as with any AD-B offering.
I don't hate the cover, I'm just not crazy about it.
Since BL opted to go hardcover with their hottest author, they should've commissioned Swanland for the cover.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hachiko said:


> Psyched about the book, as with any AD-B offering.
> I don't hate the cover, I'm just not crazy about it.
> Since BL opted to go hardcover with their hottest author, they should've commissioned Swanland for the cover.


I like it well enough but I admit its not a cover to rave about, not like _Siege of Castellax_. :grin:


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Joros is the Grand Master of the 8th Brotherhood of the Grey Knights. So yeah he's a GK. Makes that scene even more awesome, especially how Grimnar kills the arrogant oathbreaking bastard. :grin:
> LotN


Thanks LotN but 

the GK don't retaliate? Wouldn't the SW be branded as heretics? The slaying of a GK Grand Master by the SW Chapter Master sounds like something that could spark a war between the two factions.
thanks again


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Thanks LotN but
> 
> the GK don't retaliate? Wouldn't the SW be branded as heretics? The slaying of a GK Grand Master by the SW Chapter Master sounds like something that could spark a war between the two factions.
> thanks again



Context. And yeah, it could indeed spark a war.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

I ordered the book like a week ago and it still says awaiting packing, but gotta say really looking foward to this and I guess it will only make it that much better when it finally gets here.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome read, do we know if there'll be more?

Any major spoilers have tags.

I hadn’t expected to care much about the members of squad Castian but they grew on me especially Mal. We’re shown how the knights function(physically and psychically) and complement each other as a squad. Galeo embodied everything we’ve come to expect from a grey knight notably purity and dedication as well as providing leadership, Dumenidon provides marshal prowess, Mal brings intelligence, Sothis; loyalty and selflessness and Hyperion displays raw psychic talent (although the book deals largely in his coming to terms with his place in Castian and learning his worth). And yes the twist in his identity is good and you will see glimmers of his prior naivety and traits surface. There was probably a lot more room to expand on the inquisitor’s retinue, to be honest they seemed to just periodically drift in and out of the story not providing much other than a brief interlude from the plot. A spin off might do them justice.



Grimnar was ridiculously cool (he runs in terminator armour something I thought only Abaddon was capable of) as were all of the Space Wolves really despite not once being referred to as Vlka Fenryka or Rout so hopefully that's died down. Making the inquisitor a Fenrisian does kind of clash with what we know of Fenris but it's forgivable and hardly beyond the realm of possibility. Joros had it coming big time. 


The story progressed well, the build up to Armageddon was patient and well thought out, while not feeling drawn out or laboured. I hadn’t previously spared the opening stages of this conflict much thought until now, the desperation of the wolves howl for aid was a nice addition. 

The final battle with the Lord of the Twelfth was top notch. It was vivid, precise, terrifying, and heart racing. The description of Angron was stellar; dreadlocked cables forming a mane wreathed in the smokey souls of his defeated foes (I’m probably massacring Dembski-Bowden’s writing as I’m typing from memory but trust me it’s good) Maybe it’s just because the event itself is obviously one of the defining moments of the post heresy universe but the chapter was one of the finest I’ve ever read in a 40k book.

The book did take a seriously depressing turn two thirds in but I guess that was to be expected as we all know about the cleanup/cover-up of Armageddon. Speaking of which the book carefully sidestepped an inconsistency that always bugged me about the first war for Armageddon and the Inquisitions’ policy in general. Rather than simply stating outright that all mortals who witness chaos need to be and are always sanctioned (a situation which would see the 40k universe quieter than a brothel on Sunday, not to mention the inglorious ends of fan favourites the Tanith, Cadians etc.) instead it is emphasised that Armageddon was a worst case scenario i.e. daemonic incursion, daemon primarch, grey knights and an overly zealous and ambitious lord inquisitor.

The bar and standard for psykers has been well and truly obliterated, this will probably end up upsetting and rewarding readers in equal measure but I think the GK codex will have prepared most of us for this. There's now almost no limit to what they can do. Torcrith’s achievement comes pretty close to equalling Magnus’s during the heresy, projecting himself across a similar distance and breaching what must be a similar level of defence. I can only assume the Silver Tower is augmenting his strength. 

What else can I say? 



Glad to finally have an answer on the gene seed rumours (Emperor) and their actual numbers (1000ish).


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Amazon has it on sale for 16 bucks. Good deal for a new Hardback. Now the waiting begins...


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cowlicker16 said:


> I ordered the book like a week ago and it still says awaiting packing, but gotta say really looking foward to this and I guess it will only make it that much better when it finally gets here.


Mine arrived from Amazon on thursday,despite it not being officailly released till May 28th,but they haven't despatched my Void Stalker yet,even though it comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

NiceGuyEddy said:


> The final battle with the Lord of the Twelfth was top notch. It was vivid, precise, terrifying, and heart racing. The description of Angron was stellar; dreadlocked cables forming a mane wreathed in the smokey souls of his defeated foes (I’m probably massacring Dembski-Bowden’s writing as I’m typing from memory but trust me it’s good) Maybe it’s just because the event itself is obviously one of the defining moments of the post heresy universe but the chapter was one of the finest I’ve ever read in a 40k book.


I felt the best part of that battle was that you could actually feel the dread of the Imperial forces as Angron appeared. That is how vivid the descrption was for me. A Daemon Prince, larger than a Bloodthirster, bearing down on them all and with the knowledge that this is one of their Emperor's sons, a demi-god even before he became a Daemon. And they may be superhuman, but they are still human whereas its debateable the Primarchs were ever really human or beyond it completely.

That is how I imagine the Imperials could have felt, and its hard not to shiver at the thought of Angron marching towards their lines, radiating bloodlust and the need to kill everything in existance.


LotN


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Only 10000?


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

I still dont understand why the ebook for hardcover books is more expensive it doesnt make any sense.


----------



## Atyaman (Feb 18, 2011)

jasonbob said:


> I still dont understand why the ebook for hardcover books is more expensive it doesnt make any sense.


I asked Black Library the same question 1-2 days ago (via email).

The answer was this:



> On the subject of pricing. Our books are priced in line with the book trade around the world. we sell through many distributors and I'm sure you can appreciate that a Hardback Grey Knights novel by one of our most popular authors is highly anticipated by many book retailers.
> As a company we attempt to work with the book trade and book shops around the world, and if we sold our books at 30% the cost as an eBook, they would be rightly annoyed. We therefore have the option of either not making an eBook available at all, or pricing the eBook in ratio to the physical product. We realise this is more that our standard price, which is why we always lower the price of our eBooks once the novel is released in paperback.
> 
> 
> I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Atyaman said:


> I asked Black Library the same question 1-2 days ago (via email).
> 
> The answer was this:





> $$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$ $ $$$$$$ $$$$$$$$$$$$ $$$$$$ $$$. $$$$ $$$$$$$ $$$$$$ $ $$$$ $$.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

It's the same across the book trade. It's not some evil scheme.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It's the same across the book trade. It's not some evil scheme.


BL is a business. Businesses live and breathe money (as only makes sense). I'm not accusing them of being anything but.
Now, _this_ is a evil ebook scheme (IMO):

U.S. Warns Apple, Publishers:
Justice Department Threatens Lawsuits, Alleging Collusion Over E-Book Pricing

There is no clear cut answer here, as with most issues. Fact of the matter is:

Ebooks should never cost as much as "real" books, unless.....
Unless they contain premiums (hi-res pics, or how about a free mp3 with a little author commentary, or something like that?)
Except when you consider that they are still the emerging new format, and at this point R&D and the salaries of those in the e-print divisions are still being recouped.
It makes some sense that ebook prices remain high to offset profit loss from piracy/file-sharing (although price-gouging will inspire more piracy. Oy vey, what a vicious circle).
Pretty soon (within the next 3-5 years) I'm assuming that BL will only offer print on demand and print releases for NYT best-selling authors (DA, AD-B, and whoever else. Is Graham in that group?) By then they should have adjusted their projected revenues around a lower blanket price point for new releases. Although that blanket lower price would be reflected industry-wide.

So, yeah, while it's effed-up that TEG has a higher-priced ebook to match the hardcover release, it's the status quo of a dying industry. I'm just glad to see AD-B getting hardcover releases (although I wish this cover was a bit spiffier). Hell, I'd gladly buy this hardcover at MSRP (even as a converted e-book-phile) if I thought I could get another autograph.

With that in mind, I wonder if the BL bean-counters did a dollar cost average (pound cost average?) of the number of AD-B fanboys that they expected to buy both initial offer formats (one hardback for the shelf and one epub for the reader). Let's see, if Amazon is selling TEG for $16, assume they paid $10-$11 for it, so ($10.50+$12) x _X_ (let X= number of fanboys)=SWEEEEET.


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

As much as they are trying to push e-books and as strange as their marketing concepts occasionally are (I really, really do not understand the exclusives...I could see a short term exclusive but are there really 4-5 novellas that most people won't get to read? This is deterring piracy how?) I don't think they will ever be able to publish exclusively in e-book format with only small exceptions...too many people don't want to give up print, they'd alienate even more people than they are with these awful exclusives.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Shepherd492 said:


> This is deterring piracy how?)


At this point there is no way to truly deter piracy, but there are ways for the shrewd to still stay profitable.
The limited novellas are just forced scarcity: Black Library folk know that the purveyors of their niche goods are raving completists (well some are). I guess by limiting the issue quantity they are also hoping that will cut down on the availability of the titles for piracy. Or something like that. 



> I don't think they will ever be able to publish exclusively in e-book format with only small exceptions...too many people don't want to give up print, they'd alienate even more people than they are with these awful exclusives.


Doesn't matter if people 'want' to give up print. I love regular books, but the writing is already on the wall. When you look at how aggressive the ebook sales are year over year, it is establishing itself as 'the next format'. There will be an eventual plateau after the growth, and then another question, what of the millions of other titles from years past that never made the conversion? As much as I accept ebooks, I'll never part with my print copy of John Coyne's Hobgoblin.
But back to the point. The acceptance of ebooks as the norm by the people is almost complete. Now, put yourself in the shoes of the business people. Hmmmm, let's see. We can sell the same basic product (the story) for the same basic price, and eliminate essentially all the raw materials costs involved? Yeah, I'm pretty sure the publishers will push for this exclusivity. The Black Library will be there too, they may cater to niche subject material but they still follow industry movement.


----------



## Shepherd492 (May 1, 2012)

When I said that about piracy I was actually speaking to the point that with these exclusives it is almost FORCING people to pirate. All it takes is one person to upload the book to a torrent site or whatever (I guess all the nice extras don't really translate but that is ok) and everyone can read it.

I guess piracy isn't a large concern when you've already sold all the copies you intend to, but it doesn't look good for BL when they are basically forcing people to piracy just to be able to view the content (unless they plan on packaging just the stories together as an omnibus or something later, but I've seen nothing to indicate this?)

As for e-books, maybe I'm just being optimistic but I really hope that publishers continue to do print and e-book. I hate reading books digitally so much, and print on demand is awful, at least the way BL does it (probably the same as anywhere but I don't have that much experience with it.) I guess I better be stocking up for the book-apocalypse, huh?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Shepherd492 said:


> When I said that about piracy I was actually speaking to the point that with these exclusives it is almost FORCING people to pirate.


Yes, that's true. For the general public to get the content that's the only way left. But this is the part about being shrewd to stay profitable by forcing scarcity. For this latest example, with The Unkindness of Ravens, they sold 3,000 copies at $50. They knew it would sell, so there's $150,000 good as given. Deduct George Mann's portion (whether it was a set fee or royalty based for such a small run I can't guess), the commission for the artist, the cost of all the physical bells and whistles and I would bet it's still less than 100k. So at least $50k profit, pretty much guaranteed. Suck on that Demonoid. And then they can still roll out a barebones print version for George Mann to sign at the Weekender for the bargain price of maybe, $19.99...



> All it takes is one person to upload the book to a torrent site or whatever (I guess all the nice extras don't really translate but that is ok) and everyone can read it.


I'm assuming that they are hoping that anyone willing to pony up $50 for the title isn't also a pirate. (I could be dead wrong). Whoever will pirate it, they'll probably do serviceable scans of the pics. There's no denying that those that spend the $50 are getting something pretty though.



> I guess piracy isn't a large concern when you've already sold all the copies you intend to, but it doesn't look good for BL when they are basically forcing people to piracy just to be able to view the content (unless they plan on packaging just the stories together as an omnibus or something later, but I've seen nothing to indicate this?)


They might, dunno. It does kinda suck, ya. I don't know much about Mann's work, and I'm not crazy for Raven Guard, so I'm not missing sleep over tUoR. But AD-B's Aurelian, I would've liked one of those.



> As for e-books, maybe I'm just being optimistic but I really hope that publishers continue to do print and e-book.


We can all take some solace from the fact that so long as publishers (here's looking at you McGraw Hill) can still print textbooks for $5-10 out of pocket and colleges can still sell them for $150 new, or $100 used in the secondary market, they'll keep on printing them. Some cash cows will never be sacrificed at the altar of technology. :grin:



> I hate reading books digitally so much,





> and print on demand is awful, at least the way BL does it (probably the same as anywhere but I don't have that much experience with it.)


I haven't gotten any PoD titles from BL (or anyone else), so I can't say anything about the paper/binding quality. But, from their standpoint, if they see people willing to pay around $100 for a beat-up copy of Watson's Space Marine on eBay, they'd be fools to not offer a shot at getting it for a premium. I just think they should've kept the cover with the Tony Montana Space Marine. 



> I guess I better be stocking up for the book-apocalypse, huh?


It sounds so sad when you put it like that, but look at the trends. One of my favorite things used to be going to Borders to unwind, and now a lot of the brick and mortar stores are going away. The small shops, Borders, Waldenbooks, B.Dalton, all gone. Barnes and Noble are scaling back shops all the time, and keep posting losses as the Nook struggles vs. the Kindle. Wal-Mart is pretty much America's top bookseller now, and their W40K section leaves a bit to be desired....


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, that was great! I really like psykers, so I've been interested in the Grey Knights since I first saw them in Atlas Infernal. The Grey Knight Omnibus was great, though more for the fact that they are demon specialists and their prayers and runes than their psyker powers. Also because Counter wrote some great demons and schemes.

TEG was shockingly different. Great in very different ways. Obviously, I got my psyker fix. Heh. Hyperion is a serious dude. (And yeah, his origin was a nice surprise, since Ravenor was my second 40K book of all, and still my favorite. Along with a couple others now.) It was a surprise to see him so undisciplined, and all that came from that. 

I've only barely heard about Armageddon, because of Mephiston, so it was nice to get a lot more info there. There are three wars there, and TEG had the first? 

Most surprising was the Space Wolves going to war against the Grey Knights and the Inquisition. I don't yet know enough about the Wolves, or 40K in general, to know what came of that. Love the Wolves for their stance, though. IMO, the price for the survival of the Imperium is way too high, and things would barely be worse if the Ruinous Powers took over. Time to find a new solution, and the Wolves were at least trying.

All in all, a very enjoyable read!


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Finished this book today, was brilliant. Especially the last 3rd of the book after Armageddon.

Only downside to the book....was the terrible cover art.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah I loved this book. It was a little out of character for ADB, the ending was very "nice." Since it is ADB I expected a nuke to drop out of the sky to finish them off or something


----------

